# starlo stix!



## adventurelover

I went to the bait shop this morning and the guy behind the counter had a starlo stix medium spin rod that had a broken tip I told him that mine broke in relatively the same spot and then he brought out six more from different owners and they had all broken in the same spot and he was always getting more and more of them broken in the same spot :shock: has anyone else had their stick break close to the tip?
Ango


----------



## wongus

Mine didn't break but the "ceramic"? insert on the last runner came off.. Rod has been sent back under warrranty.


----------



## zipper

i could be wrong but i think that happened to the bloke on IFISH with a starlo stick 2 weeks ago.
coincidence.....i think not 8)

cheers


----------



## solatree

adventurelover said:


> I told him that mine broke in relatively the same spot


How'd you break it ?


----------



## Guest

I broke two of the earlier model Steve Starling Rods at the tip under normal conditions as well...........seems the new ones suffer the same issues.


----------



## enyaw

Same problem as WONGUS, the ceramic insert in the tip runner split. I didn't even know until I lifted a fish up and the bloody line snapped, luckily it was only a toady.

Wayne.


----------



## paffoh

I remember when I took my Nitro back under warranty to a certain local shop,

The look on his ( B. Pratt ) face was almost amazement, I felt slightly embarrased till he mentioned that he was glad it was not another Starlo Stix. Told me a story of a guy returning a rod 1/2 hr after purchase only to be told it would have to be replaced under warranty, He also mentioned that 3 - 4 of them had already been replaced in the past month.

They look and feel like decent rods, factory for sure but is Millers name on them anywhere?


----------



## fishnfreak

i dont think it is mate


----------



## solatree

Supposed to be Ian Miller designed - but these sound like quality issues.


----------



## rawprawn

Great I just picked up one of these for $60 from a local shop which has now closed. Bloody fancy graphite crap. I'm sticking to glass or composite from now on. Stupid fancy cork handles don't even fit in my rod holder securely. Why do I keep getting sucked in to these stupid marketing gimmicks and sales? :roll: I just cant seem to help myself.


----------



## adventurelover

i hadnt even wet the rod yet! 
it was in the crate and a hard body was tangled in the braid, i gave it the tiniest tug and it just fell off!!!
Ango


----------



## Davey G

i snapped my previous rod (Squidgy Spin) and my dad had exactly the same rod and same result.

They dont make the squidgy spin any more, but my suspicion is they are now called Starlo Stix, with exactly the same issue.

BTW - i just cut the top section off and now my 7' rod is only 6'6". It's actually a nicer rod now!


----------



## Schmidty

Dont forget to let Starlo know. I fish with a guide who is a friend of his.. I will let him know of the problems you have faced.


----------



## adventurelover

thanks mate


----------



## landyman

solatree said:


> Supposed to be Ian Miller designed - but these sound like quality issues.


the closest Ian Miller would have come to these rods is telling the factory where to put the seat and guides.. that is all

sounds like a serious blank issue there


----------



## landyman

gra said:


> Crap chinese blank with crap chinese guides that Steve Starling should stop selling-out his name to.. Buy a Berkly Drop Shot for less money and be happy.. Remember, Starlo's not a rod-builder.
> 
> Gra


couldn't agree more..

Berkley Drop shots are still THE bargain rod after all this time..


----------



## sliderman

I have had the same problem with the tip breaking on my starlo stix but as DaveG says it makes it a better rod. For soft plastics 4 to 6 inches off this rod gives you much more feel of the plastic. regards sliderman


----------



## surfingyaker

WOW! i cant beleive this has happned to so many people. ive had my starlo stik(baitcaster) for a year now and its taken some pretty bad beatings and it still good. Glad to bacause it was the first rod i bought with my own money

Lochy


----------



## Shorty

Are they made in China ? I am sure Starlo has known about the problem for a long time .

On Edit > whoops missed a page,,Gra says Chinese blanks,pity its not Australian made.


----------



## adventurelover

what should i do? sell the peice of poo on to another poor bastard or drop kick it off the jetty?
ango


----------



## Nativeman

This thread is amazing :shock:

On the ECKFC camp trip last weekend a few of us were discussing the fault of this rod. I have a 7' Stik that is now a 6'6" one, Duran and Estuary Girl have a rod that has done the exact same thing :shock:

It must be a manufacturers fault, it would be interesting to see how many responses you would get if you raised this subject on Ausfish :lol:

I reckon its a better rod six inches shorter, I always take this rod with me on my fishing trips, it has caught me some good bass and flatty's. Its just a pity I had to pay for an extra 6" that I don't use :lol:

Cheers


----------



## adventurelover

hey sel could you post a pic of the top of your stick plz
Ango


----------



## joejoe

crap i have just got one, fingers crossed


----------



## adventurelover

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Redfin60

Hi had a Starlo Broken Stix too, it was actually the earlier squidgy spin. Lasted about two months before it was converted into two stix!

I have abused Shimano Raiders, TCurves, and Berkley Drop Shot rods for the last three years with no issues. Those Starlo rod's are too brittle!


----------



## NorthWestAlby

well I wont be buying one of those....but my Dropshot is now one guide and about 4 inches shorter than it used to be....so Im not convinced they're much better despite the positive comments on here!....think I will be purchasing future rods in the budget (value for money) range...$100 for me is a fair amount to spend on a rod just to have the tip snap under minimal stress!...I think the more you pay the more fragile they become....will have to go back to a piece of string tied to a sapling.


----------



## granpop

I have two Starlo Stix eXtremes and both have performed brilliantly. No complaints - bought them about 12-18 months ago. Wonder if there was a bad batch that came in?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rawprawn

granpop said:


> I have two Starlo Stix eXtremes and both have performed brilliantly. No complaints - bought them about 12-18 months ago. Wonder if there was a bad batch that came in?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Yep same hear mine is still going strong. Maybe I just havent caught anything big enough to give it a true test


----------



## solatree

Called into the "Sport fishing Scene" in Adelaide - well known tackle shop here. They reckon Starlo Stix are great and had no reports of bad blanks. I have 7 ft squigy spin H - haven't used it much, but was relieved to hear from a reputable dealer that they thought they were very good blanks and had no problems with breaks.

So what was the common factor in the bad ones ? Was it a particular size etc ?


----------



## jaredluke

The starlo stix tournament rods are very good, they are around 170. They come with fuji sics and the blank is a hastings blank which for all that don't know is a very good blank. I know some pro fisherman who use this rods in bass and bream comps, like the ABT, and also some people down in SA, Vic and even QLD use this rod for heavy snapper fishing with SP. This is the tournament Starlo Stix not the normal starlo stix.

In relation to the previous question, the rod that seems to have a fault is the 2-4kg rod.


----------



## solatree

solatree said:


> I have 7 ft squigy spin H - haven't used it much, but was relieved to hear from a reputable dealer that they thought they were very good blanks and had no problems with breaks.


Update - It snapped on the weekend just below the join (it was a 2 piece - now a 2 piece with one shorter than the other !). Took it back to Rays Outdoors where I got it on special 9 months ago - they gave me a full refund. Well done Rays. Might now look for a Drop Shot !


----------



## YakN00b

I just bought the exact same rod in a 4 to 8kg hopefully it doesn't snap. I will make sure to keep the till slip.


----------



## Maca

I wish that I had read this a few months ago. I bought a starlo stick / sienna combo from Amart, thought I had myself a bargain at $80. I was getting it ready to take out and noticed that the top eyelet was at an unusual angle (maybe 30 degrees of the horizontal when the rod is vertical). Reached up to see if it had been damaged in the shop and snap the top 2 cm come off in my hand. 

After weeks of searching I couldn't find the receipt (the combo was a xmas present so needed to hibernate for a few weeks before I could play with it - in that time the receipt went walk about). So I didn't take it back to the shop but got it repaired by Eagle Ray's Rod Repairs for $10 (he did an excellent job - highly recommend if in the Brisbane area).

I'll be massively PO'd if it breaks again. :twisted:


----------



## john316

graphite has a limit to its bend... use them without overdoing it and they are fantastic byt the trouble comes when you put kayaks, short handled nets and graphite rods together. most of us will lift the rod back behind us to reach the fish with the net and when that happens the rod is bent beyond its limitations.

There maybe a problem with batch ingredients as well as I asked about the drop shot rods at one tackle shop and was told that he was not stocking them anymore as he got sick of sending back broken ones???

We all have a different stoty to tell. I love my rack raiders but the graphite Catana I bought my wife is way too soft for my likings and I rejected the Starlo Stix for the same reason...

John


----------



## johnny

o oh...just succumbed to a 7 ..7'6"? $165 whippy starlo new litespin rod from amazon..hope it is good


----------



## johnny

thanks Gra!...just looked the goods and I'm a sucker in a tackleshop...I'll quibble about paying $6 for a $5 pair of thongs ,and spend $200 at the toyshop and think nothing of it!
most holes in tshirtishly,
johnny


----------



## YakN00b

Hooked a turtle today with my Spin H 4 to 8kg version and its still in 1 piece despite being bent under the yak and a few other places.


----------



## BIGKEV

Just had the tip on my Starlo stix 6-10kg heavy spin repaired on the weekend and then I stumble upon this thread tonight :? . I had been using it less and less any way. It seems to have a softer action now than when I bought it (maybe that's just my imagination) and after leaving it in the car on a hot day it has developed a curve along the spine (which coincidently the rod has not been built on). I won't be buying another or recommending to anybody else after my experience and reading this post.

Kev


----------



## Maca

I was at Budd's tackle shop (in Cleveland) on Tuesday and there was a Starlo stix behind the counter waiting to be repaired. Looked like it snapped the tip off cm's from the top. At least it was fixible but I don't think Starlo will be getting any more sales from me.


----------



## YakN00b

Spoke to the manager at BCF in Capalaba and he says he hasn't had any in for breakages was surprised when when I told him about the problem
I am being ultra cautious with mine just in case, I thought it was a goner when that turtle took off under the yak and I had to put the whole rod in the water to reduce the extreme bend.


----------



## rawprawn

Mines still going strong. Is snapping isolated to Starlo's? Speaking about this with a few mates down the pub the other night it seems most graphite rods snap in time. They just don't take the punishment the glass rods do. Every bump is remembered in the shaft and sooner or later they snap.


----------



## adventurelover

wow i didnt think this post would get so many replies!!
i got a shimano bluewater series rod in 6-8 kilos for up north instead.
has anyone told starlo?
Ango


----------



## joey

These rods look great and have a nice ergonomic design around the handle area, but since I read this post I'm staying clear.
Just bought an Ugly Stik 6'6 Gold. "Guaranteed Unbreakable"


----------



## mustrumr

You know, I suspect that we may be being a bit hard on the Starlo Stix. From some of the posts above it looks like the tip breaking thing isn't across the whole range, just specific models (or maybe specific batches).

Starlo Stix are budget graphite rods, the sort of rod bought by people (including myself) moving up from fibreglass for the first time. It would be unfair to compare them with rods costing 2 or 3 times as much. And graphite is easy to break if you treat it like a fibreglass rod, which newcomers to graphite are likely to do. There's no point comparing them with fibreglass/composite models like Ugly Sticks etc - you can practically tie an Ugly Stick in knots. No graphite rod, however good or however expensive will cope with such maltreatment without breaking.

The Starlo Stix range has been a huge seller, so there will inevitably be a greater number of broken rods in total than for a different rod series that hasn't sold as well. Whether there is a greater _percentage_ breakage - well I don't know how you would find that out! The manufacturers certainly aren't going to give out the percentages :lol: .

I've owned a Starlo Stix 9 foot Shore Spin Light for a couple of years now. And I've been very happy with it. And yes I did have the tip break - but that was entirely my fault, when carelessly loading it into my van.

Don't misunderstand me - I'm not claiming I know that there isn't a problem with Starlo Stix. There may well be. If you are thinking of buying one and you are worried about it, there's no shortage of alternatives in the price range. And if you've got one already, and the tip breaks unexpectedly - I reckon if you print out this thread and show it to the store owner you've got a pretty good chance of getting your money back.

Just my two cents worth .


----------



## adventurelover

hey guys just to see what type has broken can everyone say what rod theyve had break on them?
mine was a Starlo Stix Extreme light spin.
Ango


----------



## Shorty

I brought the Berkley drop shot the other day ($89),,i have been meaning to get one since this thread first started and after reading Gras comments.

It goes real well (on the squid) need some Pinkies to give it a good work out on now. 8)


----------



## JohnSorrell

I've had 3 9ft Stix (2 were warranty jobs), all 3 have broken off 2cm at the tip under light load...
Also had one snap at the section between the cork grips, due to a poor fit in my rod holder as a stingray went for a run.


----------



## Guest

I have had two of the Steve Starling rods snap 2 inches from the tip with light load - they are rubbish, wont purchase another.

In comparison I have a 4yo Berkley Drop Shot which cost the same, which has suffered far worse torture and is still going strong. 8)


----------



## YakN00b

I have given my Starlo Stix a fair bit of abuse catching big Trevally's on it with no problem. Sold it to a friend of mine a graphite n00b and he broke it setting the drag.
You CANNOT grab the line at the tip and pull it down to the butt to test your drag like you can with a fibreglass rod. 
I would have no problem buying another one.


----------



## Feral

Why do people insist on setting the drag by by pulling the line through the rod? (Oh well keeps rod sales up I suppose).

I got a 6-10kg one on sale and used it on my last barra trip. I was very impressed with its performance, handled the big fish well, and for a heavy short rod it cast lures ok. I loath the split but, like the big front grip.


----------



## Maca

Feral said:


> Why do people insist on setting the drag by by pulling the line through the rod? (Oh well keeps rod sales up I suppose).


So how are you supposed to set the drag?

I usually have my drag set lightly for bream and bass, and set it by hooking the lure to the botton guide and giving it a slow wind. The idea is that it also test the knots between lure / leader, and leader / main line. I thought that this would not be great for the guide as it would have some tension on it but it sounds like you are suggesting that this will break the tip.

PS. I love my starlo stix now that the tip has been fixed. For $80 (+ $10 tip fix) including shimano siennna reel, it was a great buy.


----------



## YakN00b

maca sounds like you are abusing your rods . If I wrap a loop of line around my hand and I can only just pull some line out then my drag is right .


----------



## Feral

Maca said:


> Feral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people insist on setting the drag by by pulling the line through the rod? (Oh well keeps rod sales up I suppose).
> 
> 
> 
> So how are you supposed to set the drag?
Click to expand...

Grab the line in front of the reel and pull.


----------



## Deepsouth

Feral said:


> Maca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people insist on setting the drag by by pulling the line through the rod? (Oh well keeps rod sales up I suppose).
> 
> 
> 
> So how are you supposed to set the drag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grab the line in front of the reel and pull.
Click to expand...

You should preset your drag using the reel mounted to the rod and line running through the guides to give you the most accurate drag setting. Where people come unstuck is loading the tip while pulling line out when the drag is cranked up. Free spooling will make life easier and not cause a broken rod tip.


----------

